# iscsi target wont compile-Linux 3.6 is the latest supported

## UncleVan

when trying to emerge sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2_p20130103 (latest one) I get an error message: 

```
"Linux 3.6 is the latest supported version."
```

My kernel is 

```
[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.12.13:3.12.13
```

Does someone know how iscsi targets are supposed to be defined, configured and started with newer kernels ?

Thanks in advance !

----------

## Jaglover

sys-block/lio-utils ?

----------

## UncleVan

Thank you for the quick response !

LIO Upstream says: 

 *Quote:*   

> 	Use targetcli instead.
> 
> lio-utils are deprecated and have been superseded by targetcli, please see the RTS OS Admin Manual. 

 http://linux-iscsi.org/wiki/Lio-utils

In the official portage tree both packages are disabled - still in development:

```
$ equery l -p sys-block/lio-utils sys-block/targetcli

 * Searching for lio-utils in sys-block ...

[-P-] [ -] sys-block/lio-utils-9999:0

 * Searching for targetcli in sys-block ...

[-P-] [ -] sys-block/targetcli-9999:0
```

 and the overlays didnt show either.

Of course I can build from GIT, but does this mean that Gentoo doesnt officially support iSCSI targets with recent kernels ?

Im asking this because I have to make a statement myself...

Thank you so far !

----------

## madchaz

Resuscitating this tread. Looks like it's still unable to compile on more resent kernels. 

A bug is already open for this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507288

But it doesn't look like it ever got touched. 

Had a look at the "unstable" version and it supports up to 3.11

as no gentoo-sources available in portage for 3.11, the best I can get is gentoo-sources-3.10.41-r1

Anyone know if the maintainer plans to look into it?

----------

